# gfi freak?



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

something new to me today. service call to replace gfi, owner tried and got shocked! installed new gfi supplied by him, and after turning power back on the gfi is chattering, like a bad contactor. wtf so i replace it with one from my truck, no problem. anyone have that happen?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

papaotis said:


> something new to me today. service call to replace gfi, owner tried and got shocked! installed new gfi supplied by him, and after turning power back on the gfi is chattering, like a bad contactor. wtf so i replace it with one from my truck, no problem. anyone have that happen?


Old ones that were wired backwards.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

the one supplied was a 20a, didnt look at what brand , wrong color, pretty sure there werent any carlon blues nearby!:whistling2:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

papaotis said:


> something new to me today. service call to replace gfi, owner tried and got shocked! installed new gfi supplied by him, and after turning power back on the gfi is chattering, like a bad contactor. wtf so i replace it with one from my truck, no problem. anyone have that happen?


Owner probably landed the hot on the ground screw. 

Would explain him getting shocked and the chattering after you wired it correctly.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

but why wouldnt that just trash the gfi? never mind!


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

I've had them do that the first time power is applied they chatter then trip. Reset it then works fine.dont have a clue why.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

that was deffinetly not the case here!:no:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Galt said:


> I've had them do that the first time power is applied they chatter then trip. Reset it then works fine.dont have a clue why.


I have had the same issue with Leviton GFCI's but not with any other brands. One of the reasons I switched to using Pass & Seymour.


----------



## LouieCO (Jul 13, 2014)

so guys, when you're wiring an outlet or a swictch you just need to put ground on the green screw, and the two other hot ones on the other scews on the left side?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

LouieCO said:


> so guys, when you're wiring an outlet or a swictch you just need to put ground on the green screw, and the two other hot ones on the other scews on the left side?


probably would be a good idea if you read the directions, or had someone to show you how to wire it.


----------



## LouieCO (Jul 13, 2014)

wildleg said:


> probably would be a good idea if you read the directions, or had someone to show you how to wire it.


I've wired a switch and a receptacle so far, but I do have journeymen and experienced apprentices to show me how to do stuff, i've just been working this stuff two weeks.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

LouieCO said:


> I've wired a switch and a receptacle so far, but I do have journeymen and experienced apprentices to show me how to do stuff, i've just been working this stuff two weeks.


GFCI receptacles have two sets of terminals, line and load. You always have to connect at least to the line side. If the GFCI is not the last device in the line, there is going to be another set of wires in the box which you have to connect somewhere. If you connect them to the "load" side, then everything downstream of that receptacle will be protected by the GFCI. If you connect to the "line" side, then only *that receptacle* will be protected and the rest of the things down the line won't be. Which terminals to connect to depends on the application and what you're trying to achieve. People who don't understand this typically screw this up and run into problems.

Example: GFCI bathroom circuit. Often people like to have one circuit power all bathroom receps in a house. They all have to be GFCI protected because they're near a sink.

The cheap way: home run from the panel to first bathroom receptacle. GFCI receptacle installed there and the wires leading to the next bathroom are connected to load side. Downstream you just use normal receptacles. All receps are protected and it costs less because you only had to pay for one GFCI, but if it trips, it knocks out all bathroom receptacles. You have to walk to the first bathroom to reset it. If you connect lights to the load side of the GFCI then the lights will also go out if it trips.

The good way: Same wiring, except seperate GFCI in each bathroom, all wired to the line terminals. That way, any GFCI trip only knocks out the particular bathroom it's located in. If you have three bathrooms then you now have to buy 3 GFCIs instead of just one.

Both ways work and are legal. Just depends what the customer is paying for.


----------



## LouieCO (Jul 13, 2014)

Vintage Sounds said:


> GFCI receptacles have two sets of terminals, line and load. You always have to connect at least to the line side. If the GFCI is not the last device in the line, there is going to be another set of wires in the box which you have to connect somewhere. If you connect them to the "load" side, then everything downstream of that receptacle will be protected by the GFCI. If you connect to the "line" side, then only *that receptacle* will be protected and the rest of the things down the line won't be. Which terminals to connect to depends on the application and what you're trying to achieve. People who don't understand this typically screw this up and run into problems.
> 
> Example: GFCI bathroom circuit. Often people like to have one circuit power all bathroom receps in a house. They all have to be GFCI protected because they're near a sink.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, thank you for taking the time to explain


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

LouieCO, Do they require schooling in Colorado? When do you go?

By the way, Welcome to the trade and good luck!


----------



## electricdrummer (May 23, 2013)

always remember, the hot hole is the harder hole to get into


----------

